# Ashley Tisdale: Wieder mit ihrem Ex vereint?



## beachkini (23 Apr. 2012)

​
Sie waren einmal ein perfektes Pärchen, Ashley Tisdale und der große Mann an ihrer Seite, Scott Speer, gaben ein wirklich hübsches Paar ab. Angefangen hat alles im Frühling des Jahres 2009. Ashley und der Musik-Video Produzent lernten sich kennen und lieben. Ihre Beziehung schien perfekt zu laufen und in einem Interview erklärte Ashley damals, bei Männern gehe es ihr nur um die Persönlichkeit. Sie fühle sich von den Männern angezogen, mit denen sie Spaß haben könne und die etwas gelassener sind. Die Gelassenheit beruhige sie nämlich. Das Märchen endete für den Ex-”High School Musical”-Star aber leider etwa zweieinhalb Jahre später. Die Trennung von Ashley und Scott wurde am 15. Dezember 2011 von dem amerikanischen “People”-Magazin bestätigt.

Nun aber zu der guten Nachricht, Ashley scheint ihren Ruhepol wieder gefunden zu haben. Schon seit einigen Tagen machen Gerüchte die Runde, Ashley und Scott seien wieder ein Paar. Am vergangenen Samstag wurden die beiden Händchen-haltend in Beverly Hills gesichtet, wie zahlreiche Medien berichten.

Ashley und Scott haben in Beverly Hills eine gemeinsame Shopping-Tour unternommen. Auf den Fotos trägt Scott eine “AllSaints Spitalfields”-Tasche, das könnte darauf hindeuten, dass die beiden einige Luxus-Läden durchforstet haben. Auf den Fotos wirken Ashley und Scott sehr glücklich und die Tatsache, dass sie darauf Händchen halten, gefällt uns auch sehr gut. Tatsächlich wirken sie auf den Fotos wie ein Paar und wer sich selbst davon überzeugen möchte findet hier die Bilder:
(prominent24)

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ping-beverly-hills-21-04-2012-x94-update.html


----------



## Q (23 Apr. 2012)

das ist ja vielleicht ein Rein und Raus bei den beiden


----------

